# choosing a wife



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Choosing a Wife 

A man wanted to get married. He was having trouble choosing among three likely candidates. He gives each woman a present of $5,000 and watches to see what they do with the money.

The first does a total makeover. She goes to a fancy beauty salon, gets her hair done, new makeup, buys several new outfits and 
dresses up very nicely for the man. She tells him that she has done this to be more attractive for him because she loves him so much.

The man was impressed.

The second goes shopping to buy the man gifts. She gets him a new set of golf clubs, some new gizmos for his computer, and some expensive clothes. As she presents these gifts, she tells him that she has spent all the money on him because she loves him so much.

Again, the man is impressed.

The third invests the money in the stock market She earns several times the $5,000. She gives him back his $5,000 and reinvests the remainder in a joint account. She tells him that she wants to save for their future because she loves him so much.

Obviously, the man was impressed.

The man thought for a long time about what each woman had done with the money he'd given her.

Then he married the one with the biggest boobs.

Men are like that, you know. 

And on another note . . .

There is more money being spent on breast implants and Viagra today than on Alzheimer's research. This means that by 2040, there should be a large elderly population with perky boobs and huge erections and absolutely no recollection of what to do with them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Choose a wife who who has good brain, has plenty of money and is good looking, not too fat, not too skinny, then if she divorces you, you get to be rich, if she doesn't then you get to look at a pretty girl for the rest of your life.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pity about the money - but I managed all the others! :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Reminds me of a joke I can't tell on here, as we don't have an adult only forum.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kev_n_Liz wrote: *Reminds me of a joke I can't tell on here, as we don't have an adult only forum.


Yes we do!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not putting it in there, you'll just laugh.


----------

